# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  tracy and steve

## tippy toes

steve finally falls in love with tracy. when ray dies tracy asks him to come to the funeral but he refuses. but afterwards he feels guilty and goes to give tracy some moral support. after, they go for a drink and steve sees the real tracy and not just some scheming weirdo. he asks her to come back to his and they spend the night together. in the morning he doesn't regret it ... may be they get together?
i don't what happens to the irish lady. hope this helps xox

----------


## Meh

Source?

----------


## angelblue

I read that as well i think it was either in inside soap or soaplife one of them?

----------


## xCharliex

Yeh i read it in Womans Own magazine

----------


## Shelly

I haven't read that anywhere but in inside soap this week there is an ad for another magazine (don't know which one) with a picture of Steve and Tracy in bed kissing.

----------


## Tamzi

I read it in soaplife and the irish woman returns to ireland and steve doesn't care.

----------


## Lisa321

Lol. I don't like Louise, shes keeping Steve from Tracy. Hey maybe Nathan and Louise should get together! :-)
xXx

----------


## Leon Bilson

I think Steve and Louise make a good couple and should get together; it'd be a massive disappointment if Steve slept with Tracy because Coronation Street spent almost a whole year keeping them apart and slowly destroying his and Karen's marriage, so they shouldn't let it go to waste like this! For god's sake somebody needs to start going out with someone that doesn't live on the same street! In my opinion Louise is the right person, and it'd be good to see Steve also bringing up someone else's son.

----------


## purple81

According to Soaplife Steve and Tracy have a one night stand ending with Steve believing he is in love with her but I don't think he will feel that way for long

----------


## brenda1971

I think that Tracey should get steve and then karen should come back into it

----------


## Emma-Lee

> I think that Tracey should get steve and then karen should come back into it


Brenda that's already been done - that was how Amy was created!

----------


## brenda1971

I know but the thing is tracey is soo convinced that Karen is never coming back

----------


## Siobhan

> According to Soaplife Steve and Tracy have a one night stand ending with Steve believing he is in love with her but I don't think he will feel that way for long


Spoiler above suggest that it is just a one night stand.. it says Tracey feels bad and there has been pictures of Steve and Louise in bed together in TV now this week

----------


## Emma-Lee

> I know but the thing is tracey is soo convinced that Karen is never coming back


Well she'd be right!

----------


## Verity

> Brenda that's already been done - that was how Amy was created!


Same kind of thing happened to my brother.  He was visiting his child one day and he and his son ended up in bed...... Son number 2 was born 9 months later.

----------


## Siobhan

> Same kind of thing happened to my brother. He was visiting his child one day and he and his son ended up in bed...... Son number 2 was born 9 months later.


 :Rotfl:  I hope you mean his son's mother.....

----------


## Verity

> I hope you mean his son's mother.....


lol  whoops!  I certainly do

----------


## kirsty_g

those two are not ment to be karen is steves man 4ever

----------


## no1abbafan

I cant get me head around this Tracy and Steve thing, he hated her until a week or two ago. Can he forget what she did to Karen. Sorry I really hope it doesnt last.

----------


## Debs

missed quite a lot of corrie last week so didnt see when steve and tracy got together!! last night it looked to me like he wasnt really that interested in her!!

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think it will last

----------


## debbi

No it would be far too boring for Tracy if all was going well in a sweet family way xxx

----------


## Rory18

i think its great they get together theres always been chemistry between them

----------


## chance

i thought i was goin to hate it but i dont mind it now ive seen it happen

----------


## sara05

I like steve and tracey together ... 
It's nice to see her happy instead of scheming

----------


## phils little sister

i like steve and tracy together - did you see tracy last night blanking that nathan fella

----------


## sara05

> i like steve and tracy together - did you see tracy last night blanking that nathan fella


No didn't see that last night .. But that just shows how much she cares about steve ..     :Ponder:

----------


## Debs

i saw it when she blanked that nathen but wasnt his comeback funny!!!!

i quite like steve and tracey together but really do not think it will last!!

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think it will last but i think they will give it a go for there Daughter Amy's sake

----------


## emma_strange

the actors have bothe said they dont think it will last but i hope they do. There nice together, annd karen was so scheming.

----------


## littlemo

> i saw it when she blanked that nathen but wasnt his comeback funny!!!!
> 
> i quite like steve and tracey together but really do not think it will last!!


I didn't think it was nice the way Tracy ended things with Nathan. I know her heart has always belonged to Steve. But I do think Nathan cared a lot about Tracy, she could have let him down gentler than that.

----------


## Burberry

I think they are good together although i think Tracey has hyped Steve up thinking he is brilliant and when it comes down to it i think he will not be who she though he was don't forget they dont really know each other that well

----------


## soapaddict

I think Steve and Tracy make a great couple.

----------


## RealityGap

I think that they work so well together, Tracy is a lot like Karen in she is a very strong woman so I could see Steve being attracted to her.

May be they will be the next Ken and Deirdre, in that they will always keep yo yoing back to each other........wouldn't that drive us all mad!!

----------


## muppet_baby

Why oh why have they done this? I much preferred it when they hated each other.

----------


## SoapRach

Will Tracy still be an interesting character when she isn't evilly plotting to get steve?

----------


## muppet_baby

> Will Tracy still be an interesting character when she isn't evilly plotting to get steve?


Precisely, they are going to lose a lot of humour by doing this. The whole stuck between the doors thing just really doesn't do it for me. Tracy is a nutter, Steve would never really love her. He was so cute with the Irish lady. They were just more believable. Why would Steve have been so gutted at the end of his marriage with Karen which was caused by Tracy if it was her he really wanted?
Tracy will just be a character with nothing to do   :Searchme:

----------


## purple81

I too find Steve and Tracey unbelievable, Steve has all along insisted that he has no feelings for Tracey and now all of a sudden her dad dies and he wants a relationship with her a whopping few days after the departure of the lovely Louise whom he was clearly falling for! Just doen't make sense.

----------


## hellsbells

I don't know, it seems to me as though Steve's heart isn't totally in it when he's with Tracy. He certainly doesn't seem as keen on her as she is on him.

Also - what's with the complete personality transplant? Tracy's been like a different person the last couple of months. She's no longer evil, mad and conniving (ie interesting). She's now a likeable, smiley decent person who is nice to her parents and looks after her child properly.

----------


## Rain_

I think that was the whole point leading up to the steve/tracy thing. If they mellowed her out a little it would smoothe the anger everyone would feel when they finally hooked up. It is unrealistic though. If someone destroyed my marriage, turned my friends and family against me and generally turned out to be a phsycopathic bunny boiler i certainly wouldn't be bedding it

----------


## phils little sister

> I think that was the whole point leading up to the steve/tracy thing. If they mellowed her out a little it would smoothe the anger everyone would feel when they finally hooked up. It is unrealistic though. If someone destroyed my marriage, turned my friends and family against me and generally turned out to be a phsycopathic bunny boiler i certainly wouldn't be bedding it


Yeah i agree you would probably want to burry her rather than bedding her

----------


## Rain_

I'd batter her with the shovel i was going to bury her with. But, as this is soap land all i see is hearts, fluffy birds and butterflies  :Big Grin:

----------


## poppy

I hate them together.......I hope it will be over sooner rather than later......

----------


## retrohead

Isn't Tracy's recent mellowing down to her slowly getting closer to Steve over the last couple of weeks, like she said, he brings out the best in her

----------


## Chris_2k11

does'nt anyone find the whole steve & tracy thing a bit boring? i do   :Searchme:

----------


## eastenders mad

i wonder how tracy is going leave because Kate who plays tracy is leaving soon.
I wonder if it will be her and Steve go together or they split up i wonder?

----------


## alan45

Kate Ford has signed a contract for another year so it looks like we will be seeing her toothy grin for sometime yet  :Sick:

----------


## Debs

yep she has signed a new contract!! be good to see whta she does next!!

----------

